# width issue



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

If they can sort it, why can't we?

www.rvhotlinecanada.com/generic/articles/awning.htm

Wonder if DVLA / SMMT / RVDA know about this or if it would help?
I found it by accident via a link on RVAMERICA


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

zaskar said:


> If they can sort it, why can't we?


C'mon Paul....our lot couldn't sort a wotsit in a brewery!

Perhaps you should forward it to Mr Randle of the RVDA (UK)....may go some way toward assisting him in his miracle working scheme???


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

C'mon Paul....our lot couldn't sort a wotsit in a brewery!

Perhaps you should forward it to Mr Randle of the RVDA (UK)....may go some way toward assisting him in his miracle working scheme???[/quote]

already done..........tho I do share your optimism


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*RV*

Hi

It is better having grey areas - gives us something to chat about!

Russell


----------

